# Older Generac Manuals??? 09335-0



## naps1saps (Feb 8, 2019)

So I picked up this older Generac generator that must be from the late 80's I think. Uses an updraft carburetor and is 8HP. The engine looks to be a Briggs and Stratton or they purchased the design.
I cannot find any information about this generator except part lists that list a part number for an engine that doesn't exist?
Can anyone help with a similar model manual?


Model: 09335-0 4kW Generac 8HP


Part list:
https://www.partstree.com/parts/bri...nerator-4-000-watt/generator-cradle-no-80244/



Looks like this:
https://www.westauction.com/auction/644/item/generac-4kw-portable-gas-generator-33068


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's a link to the parts manual/torque specs on the B&S web site: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/a...ing.downloadmanual.09335-0_IPLURL_LO.pdf.html

Here's a link to the wiring diagrams and resistance tables: https://www.scribd.com/document/133613144/87971GS-Generator-Resistance-Tables-Rev-7
Your model is listed in the resistance tables, but you'll need to dig through the wiring diagrams for one that looks like yours.

This 3500W generator manual looks to be of the correct vintage: https://www.manualslib.com/download/21022/Briggs-And-Stratton-030248-0.html


----------

